# diy aquarium decor question



## HellenHighWater (Apr 18, 2009)

I started making my own aquarium decor using the styrofoam - concrete method. I have been trying to find a clear sealer that is water safe for my fish. I have been to Home depot & Lowes and they dont seem to know of any sealers that are fish safe.Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

aquarium safe silicon or if buying from a hardware store 100% silicon with 0 aditives. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

welcome aboard 
wow ! they look great.
that's the sort of thing i made for my reptile tank.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool decorations!!


----------



## doctorb (Jul 28, 2008)

OK, maybe I need to do a little searching but styrofoam and concrete? Is this the typical white foam that you can buy in blocks and then covered in concrete?

Wouldn't concrete leach lye into water? Do you seal the whole decoration, cause you wouldn't want to use silicone caulk for that.

Is the caulk to glue it to the bottom so it doesn't float?

I'm fascinated by this, I've never been happy with the size or price of pet store decor and gluing river rocks together makes for a pretty heavy assembly.


----------



## HellenHighWater (Apr 18, 2009)

Its the foam insulation. I have seen this done by others.I am going to do more research.


----------

